# Gypsy Cobs - South Wales Crisis



## VANAH HORSES (Apr 25, 2012)

Bit of a late reply to this thread but im appealing for anyone with any local knowledge or who is in this areas often ,to please contact VANAH on facebook to update us. We are aware of most of the owners and are liaising with the RSPCA etc on the movements and welfare of horses throughout the South Wales area.
We are aware a lot of these horses are moved from hot-spots such as Bridgend, Cardiff etc and they are totally unaware of the terrain the local horses have developed over the years and are then finding themselves in such dreadful situations and more are dying.

if you can provide us with as much info as possible, location, dates and times, anyone seen around the horses, descriptions of the horses etc. If you also have any photo's or videos then these can all be collated and added to the evidence we are gathering about the horses situation as a whole.

we will accept information with complete confidence via our emails:
[email protected]

Facebook: Voices Against Neglect & Abuse of all Horses (VANAH) | Facebook

many thanks


----------

